# Bought me a Cruze TD



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard, young man!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

ManOfKnight said:


> After my Honda Insight broke its timing chain I went looking for a car. Luckily I strolled across the a Cruze Diesel in the local ads. Can’t wait to pick it up tomorrow. Got a great deal on the used Cruze.
> 
> I’ve been looking at this forum since I found the car. Extremely informative. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the CTD family bro [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to forum....ok, what is it your buying? Year, miles, color, etc.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations on your purchase, definitely post details/pics when you pick it up today.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice. Was your Insight a stickshift ? Did you consider a Cr-Z stickshift? 
Do you happen to know how many of the stickshift hybrid Hondas were produced?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice! Welcome to CruzeTalk! Make sure to post some photos when you get it!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Jan 17, 2018)

2014 Cruze TD
109,000 miles
Perfect interior and exterior
Carfax clean with all scheduled maintenance
$9,300




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOfKnight (Jan 17, 2018)

eli said:


> Nice. Was your Insight a stickshift ? Did you consider a Cr-Z stickshift?
> Do you happen to know how many of the stickshift hybrid Hondas were produced?


Yes. My Insight was a stick. I just donated her to Kars4Kids a few hours ago. Actually all 2000 Insights are manuals and about 30-40% of 2001-2006 are as well. As manual was the only way to hit “lean burn”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Make sure the timing belt has been done already, otherwise get on it.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Jan 17, 2018)

Just scheduled my timing belt and tensioner, water pump, idler wheel, and coolant flush for next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

ManOfKnight said:


> Just scheduled my timing belt and tensioner, water pump, idler wheel, and coolant flush for next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much did they quote you for the job? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Jan 17, 2018)

sailurman said:


> How much did they quote you for the job? If you don't mind me asking.


$807


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

